# Problème Touchpad et clavier avec Windows 7



## shato (9 Mai 2009)

Un petit HELP suite à l'installation hier de Windows 7 intégrale via Bootcamp sur mon Macbook Unibody; tout est ok hormis:
- le touchpad qui n'est pas reconnu, donc pas de fonction "taper" et pire, pas de clic droit reconnu 
- le clavier est opérationnel mais les touches FN ne sont également pas reconnues...
Ce système me parait pas trop mal, donc j'aimerai bien tester avec un Touchpad fonctionnel, surtout que celui de l' Unibody est particulièrement agréable!
Merci d'avance pour vos lumières


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Mai 2009)

t'as installé les pilotes bootcamp livré sur le DVD de léopard (selui livré avec ton mac) ?


----------



## shato (9 Mai 2009)

oui, tout à fait.
Malgré tout, une fois sur Seven, les préférences de l'utilitaire Bootcamp ne fonctionnent pas, et l'onglet de réglage du Touchpad a disparu... 
Etrange, étrange, il faudrait une mise à jour Bootcamp supportant correctement Seven.


----------



## elpeygey (16 Mai 2009)

shato a dit:


> oui, tout à fait.
> Malgré tout, une fois sur Seven, les préférences de l'utilitaire Bootcamp ne fonctionnent pas, et l'onglet de réglage du Touchpad a disparu...
> Etrange, étrange, il faudrait une mise à jour Bootcamp supportant correctement Seven.


 
Hello,

j'ai exactement le même problème, pour l'instant problèmes constatés :
iSight : trouve pas
touchpad : juste les mouvements, et bouton = click droit, c'est tout. Un peu génant !

Sinon : son ok, clavier ok, écran ok

Pour info je parle de la v64 bits FRE de windows 7, sur un macbook pro alu, la version juste avant le unibody (multitouch, 4Go RAM, 320Go DD et 8600 GT)

Donc si quelqu'un a des drivers je suis très intéressé 

A+

LPG


----------



## nabeshin (17 Juin 2009)

idem, même soucis avec la RC fr de seven

j'ai résolu, à moitié le problème, en relançant les installs uniquement du clavier et du multi-touch, avec compatibilité vista sp2 et en admin, j'ai relancé le manager bootcap et miracle, les onglets trackpad et claviers sont apparus.
Problème, seul le clavier fonctionne, le click droit avec 2 doigts est toujours HS. 

mais ca ne gène pas trop, windows étant assez imbuvable au track pad de toutes façons (quelque soit la marque)

edit: apres plusieurs jeux de réinstallation de divers package bootcamp (du 10.5.4 au 10.5.6), tout marche, apres avoir installé bootcamp 2.0,  l'update 2.1, les drivers standalone de trackpad et du clavier 2.0, drivers realtek, relancer l'install 2.0 (parce que boot camp manager qui ne se lançait plus) et reinstall des drivers realtek.


----------



## Link1993 (17 Juin 2009)

C'est tout con (apres voir trouver...) changer les parametre de regions en UK dans le panneau de config puis dans langue et regions, ensuite lancé le disque de bootcamp, il s'instale, puis redemarrer l'ordi, enfin changer de nouveau tout pour revenir en français. poour changer le clavier (qui reste a 100% français version PC) aller dans les parametre de langue et regions puis dans la partie clavier, supprimer l'anglais, puis dans français, ajouter le clavier French (apple) et ensuite vous supprimer le clavier francais  toutcourt, et voir c'est bon !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h54 ----------

mince j'ai mal repondu... faut que j'aprene a lire correctement les reponses... enfin ptet que sa resolvera quelque truc....


----------

